# What would you do?



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

hello all. i am in a bit of a bind right now. i found some awesome river land that has tons of deer trails tracks signs etc. It just turned public land this year and i am almost sure no one of very few people know of it. So i have very little money being a student and all and the stands i have set i dont want to move because they are in good spots for later season when the crops get out. So what would u do? Buy a cheap hang on to get by? I tried kinda putting some boards up in a tree and it didnt work well. So what would u do with little money to get something to hunt this land proficiently? 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

Your being a little vague - are you worried about ppl taking/using your stands?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Check out Fleet Farm or Menards.

They usually have a cheaper hang on stand for $30-40. Not the greatest, but if you don't have alot of money you gotta sacrifice comfort.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

What I would do.... I would buy one really good stand... A lone wolf, they have hangers for them... I think they are like $10 and you can set your steps and hanger in many different tree, and take your stand every night. The reason I would get the lone wolf, is because it works with every tree, it has a ton of adjustment, and fast, light and easy to set if you have the hanger up!


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

MDV89 said:


> Your being a little vague - are you worried about ppl taking/using your stands?


Not necessarily. I have all two of my stands i currently own set in sports that are good for later season when the crops get out so i dont want to move them or take them down. I do worry a little bit that someone else could possibly be hunting it or someone could take my stand but thats a risk i am willing to take. i will prolly look to buy a cheap hang on that will at least do the trick


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Look at gettin a climber if the trees are climable. Otherwise, try the lone wolf or the millenium. Expensive but they come w/ hangers that you just drop the stand on so you can buy different hangers, and drop them on different trees. Real nice, but expensive.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Public land does not allow for permanent stands, also hang on stands can't be left over night, this pertains for most/if not all state land in ND. You'll have to go with a self climber or use a ground blind. Not sure on your regulations but I'm thinking they will be very similar.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

go to menards and get some ladder stands. good solid stands for 49 bones. you can beat them. double seaters are 99 bucks both great stands


----------

